# Haswing Osapian 55 DIGITAL - Erfahrungsberichte



## Perca3.0 (16. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Hat jemand von euch den Haswing Osapian 55 DIGITAL?

Bin in der Endphase meiner Recherchen und habe nun dieses Angebot im Auge: http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Haswing-Osapian-55-DIGITAL.

Wäre super nett wenn ihr mir mit Erfahrungsberichten weiterhelfen könntet, da im Internet wenig zu finden ist.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Perca3.0 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Haswing Osapian 55 DIGITAL - Erfahrungsberichte*

Hat keiner den Haswing?

Danke.


----------



## BeneSB (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Haswing Osapian 55 DIGITAL - Erfahrungsberichte*

Habe mir sagen lassen, das die Motoren soweit gut sein sollen, aber der Kundendienst eine Katastrophe ist. Mir wurde daher zu Minn Kota geraten.


----------

